# How do I install .apk's on my android phone?



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2013)

I have an android phone, Motorola Razr V (though I think it's called something different in the states). It's model is XT885.

I downloaded the .apk's and apparently there's an "OBB" file as well. But the only problem is, I have no place to put that on my phone. My phone doesn't allow the install of files to the microSD so keep that in mind.

But when I connect my phone to my computer, the only files that show up is the DCIM (camera) folder, and the music folder, and the LOST.DIR folder.

Does anybody know of a way to install apps without going to the store? I downloaded PvZ2 because it's not available in Canada yet, and I can't figure out how to do this. I have the debugging mode enabled, but that didn't do anything. I had this figured out a long time ago, and I would just be able to install the games by downloading the apk through dropbox, but now that doesn't work.


----------



## bobmcjr (Oct 10, 2013)

If you can get some sort of file manager (ES File Explorer) get that, install the pvz2 apk, and put the obb file(s) in /sdcard/Android/obb/<package id>/ (package id should be something like com.ea.game.pvz2_row). I personally wouldn't recommend playing this game as it appears to essentially require in app purchases (thanks EA). Yes you need some form of /sdcard/.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 10, 2013)

unzip everything and copy it to your phone (when you connect your phone it will show interna/sdcardl or external memory, copy it to the internal)I just place everything in a folder called apk

install es file explorer https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.estrongs.android.pop

navigate to your apk folder and install the pvz2 apk, just have to click on it

now copy the folder that the obb file is in to sdcard>Android>OBB
if the obb folder doesnt exist, create it


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2013)

Spoiler











 
This is literally all I see after I connect my phone. Just the MicroSD. Can't install apps to the MicroSD, everything is done internally, so it uses the phones 2GB memory and not my MicroSD's.

I'm just wondering if I rooted my phone if that would work.


----------



## bobmcjr (Oct 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Download ES File Explorer from the google play store.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2013)

bobmcjr said:


> Download ES File Explorer from the google play store.


 
And then what? Dude, this phone is weird, apps don't run at all from the MicroSD.


----------



## Windaga (Oct 10, 2013)

Is your phone rooted? Or are you on a custom ROM? Some retail ROMS don't allow access to the phone's internal storage via the computer.

I also think it's worth noting that a lot of phones will label internal storage "SD Card" and external storage, such as a micro sd card "external sd card."


----------



## Relys (Oct 10, 2013)

Settings->About Phone->Tap "build number" repeatedly until  you enable developer settings.
Now goto Settings->Developer Options->Check "USB debugging".
Now you can copy files to your storage.
To allow the installation of APKs go to Settings->Security->Check "Unknown sources".
Now navigate to your APK in ES file manager and open it.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 10, 2013)

thats odd
you can use es file and install the apk and copy the obb folder over, it will be read only mode though, you need root to delete or modify the the files on the microsd card


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2013)

Relys said:


> *Settings->About Phone->Tap "build number" repeatedly until you enable developer settings.*
> *Now goto Settings->Developer Options->Check "USB debugging".*
> *Now you can copy files to your storage.*
> *To allow the installation of APKs go to Settings->Security->Check "Unknown sources".*
> Now navigate to your APK in ES file manager and open it.


 
Nope. USB debugging is on and still, those are the only folders that show up on this phone when connected. It just shows the microSD content. This phone and all the apps run off internally. There's no way to view or change any of that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> thats odd
> you can use es file and install the apk and copy the obb folder over, it will be read only mode though, you need root to delete or modify the the files on the microsd card


 
It is odd. It's the first time I've ever had a phone like this. I even contacted Motorola to see if there was any way to get apps onto my MicroSD, and they said no. So I'm going to try and root it see if that does anything.


----------



## bobmcjr (Oct 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Nope. USB debugging is on and still, those are the only folders that show up on this phone when connected. It just shows the microSD content. This phone and all the apps run off internally. There's no way to view or change any of that.


Can the micro sd card be removed at least? And putting an apk on the sdcard doesn't mean it runs from there. Opening an apk will *should* prompt the installer interface, which should install it to the internal mem.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2013)

bobmcjr said:


> Can the micro sd card be removed at least? And putting an apk on the sdcard doesn't mean it runs from there. Opening an apk will *should* prompt the installer interface, which should install it to the internal mem.


 
It can be removed, but the prompt doesn't pop up.


----------



## bobmcjr (Oct 10, 2013)

Since usb debugging is enabled, you could try installing the android sdk and using adb install <path/to/pvz2.apk>. That will push it to internal mem and should install it. I'm trying to remember if some companies blocked apk files almost completely.


----------



## Windaga (Oct 10, 2013)

Rooting the phone and installing a custom ROM should fix any problem when it comes to connectivity between the internal and external storage, unless it's something hard ware based. But I can't fathom why it would be. Rooting in general will give you full access to the device, so inside a file managing program like ES, you'll actually be able to access the root of the device, instead of just what Motorola wants you to have access to. This includes the internal storage and, ideally, where you'd need to put the OBB files.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2013)

So I just rooted the phone:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1844185

Now I'm trying to figure out how to put the .apk's on. I remember I did a long ass time ago, but I can't figure it out anymore.


----------



## Windaga (Oct 10, 2013)

If you got into ES File Explorer, are you able to access the root of your device? It's under the settings - it should be under fast access - if your phone has a menu button, press it, and the panel will slide out. It's under tools - Root Explorer.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah this is just saying "download paused because you may not have purchased this app"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2013)

Windaga said:


> If you got into ES File Explorer, are you able to access the root of your device? It's under the settings - it should be under fast access - if your phone has a menu button, press it, and the panel will slide out. It's under tools - Root Explorer.


 
I just turned root explorer on. But there's nothing in the root folder


----------



## Windaga (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah, that'll happen. You can try using lucky patcher to see if it'll let you download the OBB files, but honestly, it doesn't seem to work most of the time when it comes to downloading offsite files. I couldn't get Black Ops to work even with the files.

Edit
Whoops, loading spoof. If you have access to the root via root explorer, you might be able to place the .obb files where they belong. However, I know with Black Ops, you had to delete ALL of the temporary folders and files that the game made when it realized you were running a downloaded version. I think they're stored all together, though, so it isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## bobmcjr (Oct 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yeah this is just saying "download paused because you may not have purchased this app"


Plants vs zombies 2 is saying this? The obb file(s) isn't in the right place or mounted properly. Clear data for PVZ2, make sure the obb file(s) is in the right place ( /sdcard/Android/obb/whatever the package id is), reboot, and try again.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2013)

bobmcjr said:


> Plants vs zombies 2 is saying this? The obb file(s) isn't in the right place or mounted properly. Clear data for PVZ2, make sure the obb file(s) is in the right place ( /sdcard/Android/obb/whatever the package id is), reboot, and try again.


 
Nope. Didn't work. I rooted this thing a few months back where I could download .apk's, but it's not working now for some reason. I give up, this phone can't be pirated on apparently.


----------



## bobmcjr (Oct 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Nope. Didn't work. I rooted this thing a few months back where I could download .apk's, but it's not working now for some reason. I give up, this phone can't be pirated on apparently.


Sounds like you need more than root. You need a custom OS (Cyanogenmod, AOKP etc). If you're just rooted, motorola's/your carrier's fascist OS restrictions still apply for the most part.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2013)

bobmcjr said:


> Sounds like you need more than root. You need a custom OS (Cyanogenmod, AOKP etc). If you're just rooted, motorola's/your carrier's fascist OS restrictions still apply for the most part.


 
It was never like this before though.

I had runtastic pro, plants vs zombies, vector pro and others all installed and running perfectly smooth and fine.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 10, 2013)

Also make sure you tick the "install apps from other sources" thingy in settings


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> Also make sure you tick the "install apps from other sources" thingy in settings


 
Did. Still nothing. I'm missing a really huge step but I can't find the damn tutorial I followed last time.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Did. Still nothing missing a really huge step but I can't find the damn tutorial I followed last time.


That should be it, for some new apps you gotta installed the modified google play app. Try something old and see if it works.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Oct 10, 2013)

Rooting the phone always help.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm not sure why you have all of these issues. In fact, you shouldn't even really need root to do any of this at all. 

1. Do you have your com.popcap.pvz2 (could be called something different) in Android > OBB?

2. If so, then install the PVZ2 APK, and it should work without a problem. Otherwise, your OBB files may be corrupt in some way, shape, or form, and you'll have to redownload it all from another source. I highly recommend downloading for a computer and then transferring it over, as downloading directly onto your android device is not always reliable, unfortunately.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 15, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> Rooting the phone always help.


 
So does reading a thread, but hey, not everybody is that smart.


Hikaru said:


> I'm not sure why you have all of these issues. In fact, you shouldn't even really need root to do any of this at all.
> 
> 1. Do you have your com.popcap.pvz2 (could be called something different) in Android > OBB?
> 
> 2. If so, then install the PVZ2 APK, and it should work without a problem. Otherwise, your OBB files may be corrupt in some way, shape, or form, and you'll have to redownload it all from another source. I highly recommend downloading for a computer and then transferring it over, as downloading directly onto your android device is not always reliable, unfortunately.


 
Did that. Nothing.


----------

